# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Strung like a horse. Glad

## hippyNthehills

I hope I'm posting this to the right place. Check out this video by a local band in my area. Warning it is graphic/zombie killing. NSFW, little kids, or people that don't like killing zombies. Oh and there's a mandolin in it too 







http://www.strunglikeahorse.com/press/

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Alex Orr

Lots of effort went into the video, but more should have gone into the songwriting...and finding a singer who can sing.

----------


## hippyNthehills

whats wrong with the song? and for that matter, what's wrong with the singer? I live on planet earth with normal people and i have seen/heard much worse. anyway. post your video now so we can critique it lol

----------


## JEStanek

I thought it was entertaining.  This would be a hit with the Hot Rod, Rat Rod psyco-billie dudes in my area.

Jamie

----------


## Mike Bunting

> whats wrong with the song? and for that matter, what's wrong with the singer? I live on planet earth with normal people and i have seen/heard much worse. anyway. post your video now so we can critique it lol


Hmm, pretty touchy. If you don't want criticism don't put it out there.

----------


## JEStanek

I think this may just be a bad fit for the Bluegrass/Newgrass/Gospel variant section!

Jamie

----------


## Mandotarian

> I hope I'm posting this to the right place. Check out this video by a local band in my area. Warning it is graphic/zombie killing. NSFW, little kids, or people that don't like killing zombies. Oh and there's a mandolin in it too 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/71713295
> 
> http://www.strunglikeahorse.com/press/


That was awesome! Don't be put off by the negativity, thanks for posting.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> That was awesome! Don't be put off by the negativity, thanks for posting.


What negativity, there was one post that didn't care for it?

----------


## Bertram Henze

How did I know it was an F-style before I saw it?  :Cool:

----------


## mrmando

Save the zombies! Zombies were people too!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## mrmando

It looked like folks had fun making this film, although it didn't make much sense to me. People who do prosthetics, makeup, special effects, etc., must be thanking their lucky stars for the popularity of zombies and vampires and whatnot these days.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## hippyNthehills

Oh I totally don't mind the criticism, I knew there would be those that didn't like/get it or whatever. I was asking honestly. What's wrong with the song? If it's flawed I don't want to make the same mistake. And what's wrong with the singer? I have heard much worse. Bob Dylan was asked to get off the stage in the early part of his career, and he did ok. 

Criticism is more than just panning something you don't dig, it's also being able to explain why. 

Having said that, I would like to know what would have made it a better song. Keep in mind it's garage grass, not Mozart lol.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...although it didn't make much sense to me.


I think the plot boils down to "trick or treat", but Michael Myers seemed to be missing in action. I liked the mention of Monsanto, though.
Reminded me a bit of this other one, too.

----------


## Herbm55

> Oh I totally don't mind the criticism, I knew there would be those that didn't like/get it.....Criticism is more than just panning something you don't dig, it's also being able to explain.....Keep in mind it's garage grass, not Mozart lol.


Ok, I don't dig the gratuitous violence. I also don't dig the chord changes of the song or the musicianship.  Most of all, I despise the fact you call it "garage grass" in some effort to link it to bluegrass music, which couldn't be further from the truth, despite the mandolin.  At the end of the day, I'm just one guy with taste, and if you all make oodles of money cashing in on the zombie craze, then more power to ya!

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I like what you've done. It's a fun band and the video production is first rate.

The music world is big and wide and this site was created to celebrate its diversity. It's not for everyone, but then everyone doesn't want to see a bunch of statues in suits standing frozen on stage attempting to play bluegrass, or for that matter, a guy from Israel that plays classical mandolin and _don't talk like us_. Speaking only for myself, I like it all.

Keep up the good work.

----------

chasray, 

Dagger Gordon, 

JEStanek, 

Jimmijames, 

Paul Statman, 

Rainman, 

Rodney Riley

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Far too much blood for me, and I am afraid of Zombies  :Wink:  but it has great production, it's entertaining in a cult-like bloody way, and the song and singer aren't that bad, IMO.  I just hope I do not have nightmares tonight  :Confused:

----------

Carl Robin

----------


## Charlieshafer

Pointless, tasteless, and I love every second of it. All the effort into the production, the music, the acting and rehearsals, etc, is well worth it. This is the sort of thing (minus the blood) that we try to get a lot of our orchestra kids doing, as it can give them a creative outlet they don't necessarily get sitting in a symphony chair. It lets them see that all those hours of practice can be used for something fun. I'm finding with the "younger set" that this sort of multimedia presentation is becoming the norm. There are a million kids who play well, and this is a way to differentiate. 

I'd love to see a whole section here for home-made mandolin-related videos of any quality. But they can't be just guys sitting around playing, that's dull. Beheadings? Well, maybe not so much, but they have to have a plot.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Cheryl, I'm available for lullabies on the mandolin by phone. Call me at 1-800-AINTBGR when you're ready to be put to sleep.

 :Laughing: 

Now that I've seen the crack in the armor or the traditional bluegrass police I'm betting they'll be coming a'bleatin' like a dieing calf in a hailstorm to this discussion (name the famous bluegrass recording that came from). Isn't that one of the Bluegrass Ten Commandments? Though shalt not use the word grass proceeded by anything but the word blue? Blasphemy!

Carry on.

----------

JEStanek, 

MaggieMae, 

Rodney Riley

----------


## bobby bill

Didn't make it to the music.  I hit stop after the first machine gun spray.  But that's just me.  Thanks for sharing.

----------

Carl Robin

----------


## Canoedad

I liked the singer's voice.  He reminded me of someone I heard a long time ago.  And there weren't any guys in bare feet, which is a plus.

----------


## jaycat

> . . . Bob Dylan was asked to get off the stage in the early part of his career, and he did ok. . . .


OK, if no one else is gonna say it, I will. "I knew Bob Dylan, and Strung Like a Horse, you're no Bob Dylan."

----------


## oldwave maker

Wait! you're saying this isn't a documentary?
You haven't visited Truth or Consequences NM!

----------

fhaz

----------


## Denny Gies

Cudos for the work and creativity but not my cup of tea.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

SkaGrass . . . a new twist on the PunkGrass scene from Yonder Mountain and Greensky Bluegrass, etc.  

Just needs less head-choppin' and more mando-choppin' ! ! !

Steve

----------


## hippyNthehills

I don't like the blood/vilolence either, but I know there are people who are all zombie crazy and I thought they would get a kick out of it.

----------


## hippyNthehills

Thanks for all the great comments. I knew it would not appeal to all. I just wish I had not posted it here lol. I meant to put it in the rock/rockabilly section. Can a kind moderator possibly move it for me?

----------


## tkdboyd

It wasn't Shaun of the Dead but it was fun to watch and much better than Thriller!

----------


## jesserules

"Bill Monroe, Zombie Hunter"

----------


## Elliot Luber

That's more publicity than they deserve.

----------


## Eric C.

> That's more publicity than they deserve.


And why is that? Looks like some pretty talented and imaginative fellas having a little bit of fun with their music.
Heaven forbid that.....having fun with music.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I thought it was pretty funny. I'm sure you'd have a good time at one of their gigs (assuming you kept your head on!).

----------


## hippyNthehills

> That's more publicity than they deserve.


Like I said earlier, post up your cool video that you and your band wrote, produced, and directed. With an original song as well. Lol

----------


## hippyNthehills

Here's two more by SLAH. No zombies in these.

http://vimeo.com/m/35462701
Byrd Dog

http://vimeo.com/m/46930173
Gypsy Jane

----------


## JeffD

Here was my first reaction. Man, that looks like it was a lot of fun to make. Just a real rip to be part of. 

At the end of the day that was still my strongest reaction. Man, what a cool project to be involved with. Just for the fun of it.

That being said, I think, from an artistic, musical point of view, my tastes and preferences are irrelevant. I don't watch a lot of stuff anyway.

I will say that anything you actually did is going to be better than any of the perfect videos I have never made.

----------


## MSalisbury

> Here's two more by SLAH. No zombies in these.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/35462701
> Byrd Dog
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/46930173
> Gypsy Jane


Gypsy Jane had a nice feel to it. Was strongly reminded of Old Crow Medicine Show.

----------


## jaycat

Gypsy Jane is pretty good. I would say lose the attempt at scat singing. Otherwise these guys seem to have a modicum of talent.

More free advice: the band name is juvenile in the extreme. Think up a better one if you wanna "make it big." Don't make the same mistake Country Joe and the Fish did!

----------


## tkdboyd

> More free advice: the band name is juvenile in the extreme. Think up a better one if you wanna "make it big." Don't make the same mistake Country Joe and the Fish did!


Make it big...now that I find hysterical! We, the players of mandolins talking about making it big: a niche instrument, played in a niche sub-genre of a sub-genre that crosses over into another sub-genre of a sub-genre. Punk-esque bands need crazy names like that, it isn't like they are trying to get 40+ out to their shows. I'll be in bed prior to when their next gig starts, and will be up before they get out of bed, trunk, bar, where ever they were able to catch some sleep. 

The Del McCoury Band was to play in my area, not enough pre-show tickets were sold so the postponed it. If one the "stars" of bluegrass can't get enough tickets sold in an area that has a large fan base of Bluegrass/acoustic music (relative to its size) then I don't really think that S.L.A.H. will have much to worry about in regards to making it big! 

Sorry if that sounded like a rant towards anyone. It wasn't meant as one!

----------


## hippyNthehills

they are a lot of fun live, and they are creative. will they make it big? that remains to be seen i guess. i just think its cool to watch a band from my town spring to life and grow over the last 3-5 years, and i think its exciting for the future. not just of my local music scene, but world wide. cheers and happy jamming.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Most of all, I despise the fact you call it "garage grass" in some effort to link it to bluegrass music, which couldn't be further from the truth, despite the mandolin.


So the BG police now investigate the use of the term "grass"? Isn't the use of the term "grass," when prefixed with something other than "blue," an explicit concession that what one is doing is NOT bluegrass?

----------


## jaycat

> . . . it isn't like they are trying to get 40+ out to their shows. . . .


Fear not.

----------


## Herbm55

> ?...now that I've seen the crack in the armor or the traditional bluegrass police I'm betting they'll be coming a'bleatin' like a dieing calf....Though shalt not use the word grass proceeded by anything but the word blue? Blasphemy....


No BG police here. Far from it, in fact. If that kind of violence floats your boat, then that's cool by me. I was thinking more about the label "garage grass" and how they can now call mediocre 80's rock and roll music "modern country."  Maybe garage grass is what it is.  Maybe I missed the memo.   :Smile:

----------


## CES

Hmmm...probably shouldn't put this out there, but I'm thinking "Celebrity Death Match" with Bill Monroe vs Chris Thile, with Jack White as referee...

Nice effort, keep at it!

----------


## JeffD

> Fear not.


 :Laughing:

----------


## hippyNthehills

http://soundcloud.com/dtb-tenthirteen/
05-glad

here is the song with no video. 

for those of you who didn't want to see the gore.




> Quote Originally Posted by Herbm55 View Post
> Most of all, I despise the fact you call it "garage grass" in some effort to link it to bluegrass music, which couldn't be further from the truth, despite the mandolin.


I'm from southeast Tennessee, everything we play gets grassed up some kind of way, and garage grass is a lot of fun. Beats growing meth like a lot of these hillbillys lol

 I love the old time stuff, I grew up on it, but there is good in the new as well, you just have to be willing to look.

----------


## hippyNthehills

oh and thanks to the admin for moving this thread. i was posting from my iphone and got the old fat fingers in the way.

and just to clarify, i'm not in the band nor in anyway responsible for the music or video. after reading through the thread it kind of seemed like there may have been that impression by some, and that was never my intent. just a fan of a local band and a budding mandolin player. been playing harmonica for about 5 years now and i decided to branch on out.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Herbm55

> I'm from southeast Tennessee, everything we play gets grassed up some kind of way, and garage grass is a lot of fun....I love the old time stuff, I grew up on it, but there is good in the new as well, you just have to be willing to look.


Ok, I'll keep looking.  :Smile:    I'm from SE TN too, and I'm familiar with the group, but I really never thought of them as any kind of "hyphenated" grass. To each his own, I guess....

----------


## hippyNthehills

> Ok, I'll keep looking.    I'm from SE TN too, and I'm familiar with the group, but I really never thought of them as any kind of "hyphenated" grass. To each his own, I guess....


maybe you don't like the gratuitous violence, and that's ok, i dont either, but you will have to admit there is a modicum of talent amongst the boys. it may not be your idea of some pure form of the art, but garage grass, punk grass, whatever you want to call it, is here to stay, not only stay, but evolve in to some other new sound. 

stick yourself in the past, or where ever you choose, but i for one am going to give a listen to the old, the new, and the never heard before.

i didn't come up with garage grass, and idk who did, but it's on their website. if you really want to take issue with their name or description, the have a pretty slick website http://www.strunglikeahorse.com/ a FB page, a management team, and they are booking gigs all over the place. they are in costa rica or some dam where right now. just curious, where's your next gig lol.

----------


## fhaz

There's an Americana band in my old hometown in Missouri that paired a banjo with a cello. It's not something you hear everyday, or would want to, but in the song it works. So these folks paired zombies with a mandolin. Not something that would have occurred to me. Somehow, it works in a campy, goofy, fun way. Thumbs up.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I just hope I do not have nightmares tonight


I did have one. Not about zombies, just the usual one: I am supposed to give a speech at some solemn occasion and find I have come in shorts and tee shirt...  :Whistling: 

Just wondering - this movie might raise another question for another thread: how to clean blood and pus from a white mandolin? Do bullet holes affect the sound?

----------


## Herbm55

> .......you will have to admit there is a modicum of talent amongst the boys. ....stick yourself in the past, or where ever you choose, ....they have a pretty slick website ....a FB page, a management team, and they are booking gigs all over the place. they are in costa rica or some dam where right now. just curious, where's your next gig lol.


You posted this video/song seeking comments, so you shouldn't be so defensive when you get comments.   :Smile:   Obviously, you are emotionally invested in SLAH, so I apologize for what must have seemed like overly harsh criticism. My bad. That being said, please don't assume I'm stuck in the past because I don't care for SLAH. It's not a generational thing. Also, please don't assume I'm not a musician just because I'm not in Costa Rica this week or have a zombie video. My next gig, besides the occasional spot job, is the Boxcar Pinion Festival here in Chattanooga.   http://www.boxcarforeverbluegrass.com/    Thanks for asking.   :Smile: 
I do apologize again for being harsh. The video was well done, but soooo violent.  I wish the guys good luck!

----------


## Alex Orr

I'd like to take issue with one thing, which has nothing to do with this band.  

My biggest gripe is about hippynthehills' logic in terms of who may, or may not, have an opinion on this band.  You say they have gigs all over, they have a video, they have a management team, etc...  and as such, unless any of us have similar things, then we seem unqualified to have a negative opinion.  Well, first off, if you're going to use that logic then you also need to tell anyone with a positive opinion of the band and its video that unless they too have a slew of gigs coming up all over US and in Costa Rica, a video they will post, a management team, etc... then they too are unqualified to have an opinion.  You're being inconsistent and illogical if you ban one opinion based on a universal requirement and not banning another for the same requirement.

Second, there are a lot of talented folks on here, many of whom are far more talented than these folks in your band.  And yet, they don't have nation-wide gigs, videos, or management teams.  Many of them have full-time and successful careers, and families, and other things that keep them from pursuing music full-time (such as a desire to make a decent living), and making videos, and having management teams.  Many of them play in very good local bands that never attempt to do anything more than play locally.  Many of them only play at jams...and they tear it up.  Of course if your only criteria for someone having musical talent is making videos, booking gigs (which is not really that hard BTW), and having management teams...well, then I question how much you really know about music itself, as opposed to the veneer of being "in a band."

In our band alone we have some exceptionally good pickers (and I don't include myself in that statement) but they're all grown-ups, with careers, and families, and other hobbies...so it's often hard enough to arrange a handful of gigs where we can all make it, much less tour nationally, make videos, and have a management team.  Just as an example, as good as our banjo player is, he is also a very successful surgeon with a passion for historical medical research, so he doesn't really have time to tour the country, make videos, and have a management team.  But, using your logic, I guess that no matter how good he is on his instrument, or how much he knows about music, to you his opinion would be moot because, well, he's obviously not touring in Costa Rica, or making videos, or working with a management team...though he does manage a team of surgeons when he's not tearing up note-for-note perfect Scruggs breaks at breakneck speeds.

By your logic, no one can have an opinion on a president...unless they've been president.  No one can have an opinion on the call a coach made in a football game...unless they've been a head football coach.  No one can have an opinion on a TV show or movie...unless they've been in a TV show or made a movie.  I don't usually go on rants, but I absolutely hate the old fall back of, "Oh, you don't like my friend's band...well...show me your band and _maybe_ I'll consent to at least recognizing your opinion as possibly valid."

----------

almeriastrings, 

Byrdmando, 

Eric C., 

jesserules, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...Many of them have full-time and successful careers, and families, and other things that keep them from pursuing music full-time (such as a desire to make a decent living), and making videos, and having management teams....


...and killing zombies.  :Wink: 

I'd like to add that economical success of a genre (let's call it that for brevity's sake) just means that many people seem to like it, but not that you have to be one of them to qualify for an opinion.
I also like to add that quality of playing is independent of genre - e.g. a singer should have good intonation, no matter what the song. All you need for an opinion is ears. The question how successful a band apparently is may be open but is boring - the really interesting question is how successful the same band could be if only...

Now back to watching Buffy...

----------


## hippyNthehills

I know it's hard to tell on a text based message board, but when I asked people to post their video, their song, or their gig date, it was done with tongue placed firmly in cheek and whiskey glass placed firmly in hand, not as a defensive measure. 

I hate that about message boards. The true emotion cannot be conveyed. I never expected every single person to love the band, but I was expecting more than "the singer sucks" lol. I don't mind criticism, especially from people who are more talented or knowledgable than me, that's one way we learn to be better. Sorry if I came off like goober, that was never my intention. I like to joke and laugh and kid around, and I forget it doesn't always come across like that. Cheers and happy jamming.

----------


## mandolirius

> I know it's hard to tell on a text based message board, but when I asked people to post their video, their song, or their gig date, it was done with tongue placed firmly in cheek and whiskey glass placed firmly in hand, not as a defensive measure. 
> 
> I hate that about message boards. The true emotion cannot be conveyed. I never expected every single person to love the band, but I was expecting more than "the singer sucks" lol. I don't mind criticism, especially from people who are more talented or knowledgable than me, that's one way we learn to be better. Sorry if I came off like goober, that was never my intention. I like to joke and laugh and kid around, and I forget it doesn't always come across like that. Cheers and happy jamming.


You didn't do yourself any favours with the "oh yeah, well they have management and a slick website and btw, where's your next gig, LOL" kind of stuff. There's no point in posting something unless you're prepared to accept a variety of responses including ones you don't agree with. Arguing with someone's opinion is a bit pointless. There has been a range of responses, not just negative ones which is what you would expect. I like some aspects of the band, not others but I don't think I'll bother with specifics, mainly because I don't feel like defending my opinion or being insulted about my lack of abliltiy or success in the music business.

----------

almeriastrings, 

Gary Hedrick, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## Elliot Luber

Just for the record, I apologized for my earlier comment (directly to the OP). I was wrong to be negative about someone else's creativity, and while a public video is open to criticism, I do appreciate what goes into the production. I believe he stated up front that it wasn't for everyone.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Juvenile in the extreme has never been an impediment to making it big. In addition to Aristophanes and Mozart, there is also 



I liked the Night of the Living Dead homage, and the inexplicable Mad Max reference. And of course, as mentioned above, the Monsanto mention. 




I do think that the zombie concept makes most sense when it is pointed out, in films like 28 Days Later or shows like The Walking Dead (and more lightheartedly in the film Warm Bodies), that the world we live in and the world after the zombie apocalypse are basically the same. What distinguishes the living from the dead? Well, for one thing, finding joy in doing something you love rather than stumbling through life following a herd.

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

Loved it man.  

Someone needs to tell those folks:  Double Tap To The Head, Man!  Its The Only Way To Be Sure!

Well, either that or take off and nuke 'em from orbit.

----------


## hippyNthehills

> You didn't do yourself any favours with the "oh yeah, well they have management and a slick website and btw, where's your next gig, LOL" kind of stuff. There's no point in posting something unless you're prepared to accept a variety of responses including ones you don't agree with. Arguing with someone's opinion is a bit pointless. There has been a range of responses, not just negative ones which is what you would expect. I like some aspects of the band, not others but I don't think I'll bother with specifics, mainly because I don't feel like defending my opinion or being insulted about my lack of abliltiy or success in the music business.


I totally get what you are saying, and I take responsibility when I get out of line. 

I know there are a lot of good players on here, way better than i will ever be, but there are also a lot of basement dwellers on the internet. My poor attempt at sarcasm was directed more to the ones who sit on their butts and wish, while other guys and gals are out there making music. 

Even if it's not your preferred genre, I believe you have to respect the ability, but that's just me, maybe y'all feel differently. It's hard and takes most people a lot of practice and dedication to play a song in time and make it sound worth listening to, even harder to play and sing, so my hats off to anybody that has the balls and ability to do it live, even more respect if they figure a way to make even a modest living doing it.

Cheers and happy jamming.

----------

mandolirius

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Well you have succeeded in getting over 2600 views to this thread.....so mission accomplished and even Scott likes it.....

More power to you....it ain't my preference in music but.......

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## fatt-dad

The op's link took me to the band's publicity page. So, which video? (Fix link?)

f-d

----------


## mandoblues

That was fun, pure and simple. I am an old guy who's not a true zombie fan but who does like and appreciates the good music and the efforts that were taken to make the production. Kudos to all that were involved. Strung Like A Horse, I'm a fan now!

----------


## Buckwildjim

As the manager for Strung, I enjoy reading all the critiques on the band. This actually helps me in helping the band develop. These boys are young and no they are not in anyway a traditional style bluegras, newgrass, or even garage grass. They do however fit somewhere between all those styles. They never claim to be spokesman for the industry, but just young boys turning out music they enjoy writing. I'm sure over the next few years they will write somewhat differently like all musicians tend to. They are indeed very creative as you can tell by their sound and videos. The one thing is that they are different and put on one hell of a show. And when they play people come out to see them, and some of these people will then become fans of bluegrass and americana. I believe they are opening the sound pallete of music for a younger audience. They continue to work hard and tour continously trying to build a fan base and as their fan base grows so will their musical taste and talent. Thank you to the fan that posted it on here and thank all of you for your thoughts. Maybe you'll make it to a show and get pleasantly surprised at the good times.

----------

Charlieshafer, 

Rodney Riley, 

stevedenver

----------


## stevedenver

mando wasn't bad, kinda swinging.....and gives a great light mood too, tongue in cheek I think
thanks doood for the link-enjoyed it 

ya know, in the old days, it would been a theramin.....or strings doing chromatics

there are old white guys lurking everywhere.....LOL... a different kind of zombie!

flame suit on, ......!!!!!

----------


## Bertram Henze

...and once again it happened - the ghosts we call upon in a seance thread enter the Cafe, alive!  :Chicken: 

Somehow, it helped me remember why this zombie band video seemed so familiar to me...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fatt-dad

Didn't really like the vido. Like the hand's creative energy. I don't have any gigs.

f-d

----------


## Pete Jenner

It made me cry, especially the nude scenes, but I'm just an old softie.

----------

Scott Tichenor

----------


## MaggieMae

I liked the song/video for Gypsy Jane a fair bit, but I couldn't get the zombie one to play.  I do have to say that their name is mildly unfortunate, b/c when I pulled them up on youtube, the side bar and the screen after their video was inundated with many very explicit animal husbandry videos (for lack of a better descriptor).  I wasn't amused by that so much.

----------


## M.Marmot

George Taylor: I'm back. I'm home. All the time, it was... We finally really did it.

George Taylor: You Maniacs! You bumped it up!

----------


## Ron McMillan

I thoroughly enjoyed the video. That, despite the fact that I am in no way enamoured of the zombie genre, is a testament to how cleverly filmed, edited and produced the clip was, combined with excellent musicianship with real originality.

The self-appointed bluegrass police getting their knickers in a knot only made me smile even more. Very entertaining. I wish the band well.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> The self-appointed bluegrass police getting their knickers in a knot only made me smile even more. Very entertaining. I wish the band well.


I didn't see any posts criticizing the video because it wasn't bluegrass, it seemed to me that the criticism was to the OP's response to that first post that didn't like the singing.

----------


## allenhopkins

Watched two of their vids.  Conflicted.

Musicianship was fine, not my style but no doubt good pickin'.  Energy was 'way up there, admirable.  Original songs, interesting but not memorable, IMHO; two days later, I'm not whistling either of them.

Technically, both vids well-produced, well-acted (in their particular style).  Appropriate to the music?  Depends.  Definitely *not* _my_ cup of tea (or of Type O).  The fewer dismembered bodies, blood-smeared lips, and rounds of ammo shot off, the better I enjoy the music.

On the sub-text: if one posts a video for comments, guess what?  One gets comments.  And the value of those comments, IMHO, does _not_ depend on the performance resume´of the commenter.

I guess you could call me a "pro" now, since I play about 200 (small-time, local) gigs per year.  None of them involve serious touring, video productions, or zombies, so I'm not in Strung's league in those respects.  Doesn't make my opinion any more or less valid than that of someone who only plays in the rec room, or someone who doesn't play at all.

Popular acceptance is a somewhat unreliable variable in determining artistic merit.  Most of us enjoy styles of music that don't achieve, and have never achieved, the overall popularity of the Beatles, Michael Jackson, Lady Gaga, AC/DC, or even Motorhead.  Doesn't mean we think our bluegrass, Celtic, old-timey, classical, or string jazz is in any way "inferior."

Wish Strung all the success they can achieve.  If they came to my area, I might go see 'em.  Look forward eagerly to a vid where no one dies, though.

----------


## hippyNthehills

https://www.facebook.com/events/1386..._mall_activity

if you liked them go vote for them. thanks a lot!!

----------

